# has any one tried rachel ray's NUTRISH dog food?



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

they gave my boyfriend like 4 sample size bags and i tried it out yesterday and dolce loved it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's one of the brands on the list of foods that contain menadione.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/108624-dog-food-ingredient-wary.html


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oo wow thank u much ! i was reading up on it too , n it seems like it has very little chicken and alot of different meals and chemicals.. n he gobbled it up . crazy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Not a great review:

Dog Food Review: Rachael Ray's Nutrish - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

yes thats the same one i read! i will def not be giving dolce anymore of this , its crazy how they word everything to try to trick consumers into thinking its actually good natural food.. i have learned so much here in SM because i would have never known half of what i know if it werent for this forum.


Ladysmom said:


> Not a great review:
> 
> Dog Food Review: Rachael Ray's Nutrish - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


----------

